# Getting over fear of heights



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't say how far fro the top you were.. but there are safety stickers all over the side rails telling you where to stop climbing..


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

B4T said:


> You don't say how far fro the top you were.. but there are safety stickers all over the side rails telling you where to stop climbing..


he said near the top of 12' ladder. simple math.

but i guess "near the top" means different things to different people, like men and women


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I was the same way as you when I started. Just keep trying to push yourself. Like you said you know its secure so just keep that in your mind. It will become second nature. 

I used to be afraid of a 12' ladder too.....Now I can go up on a 135' lift and work no problem


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> he said near the top of 12' ladder. simple math.


He has height issues.. "near the top" might mean something totally different..


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I would give you a pass the first time, the second time you would stay up there and complete the job or be done. Heights are a major part of the job an 10', Hell, 50' isn't really high. You need to grow some balls and do your job or get out of construction.

Wait until you need to climb on top of a tower several hundred feet up, or work on top of a wind turbine.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CanadianSparky said:


> I was the same way as you when I started. Just keep trying to push yourself. Like you said you know its secure so just keep that in your mind. It will become second nature.
> 
> I used to be afraid of a 12' ladder too.....Now I can go up on a 135' lift and work no problem


Was on a Genie S125 like that last week, I'm a big fan of JLG but that a really good lift.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

B4T said:


> He has height issues.. "near the top" might mean something totally different..


read line 2 of my first post. we are in agreement on that


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Was on a Genie S125 like that last week, I'm a big fan of JLG but that a really good lift.


I have not used to many JLGs but they are great lifts. The controls are alot easier to use considering every boom has its own control. On the Genie you have 4 joysticks and switch between option on the control pad.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

One thing that really helped me was rappelling. After you harness up the first few times you really start to trust your equipment. Just climbing up a forty foot tower was a challenge for me, then they wanted me to drop over the side....yeah, right. The ladder became the least of my worries. After a short day under instruction most of us couldn't get enough and we were running up the ladder just so we could get to the fun part.

It's kind of like surpassing your fears by doing something totally crazy and far beyond. You could also try zip lining. That is another relatively safe activity which would require conquering your fear of heights. When you are standing next to old ladies and little kids, you tend to man up pretty quick. Next thing you know you'll be skydiving.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I can relate. I used to be real bad when I first started and I'm not great now, at least when it comes to 12' and bigger ladders, but as long as I don't go past the steps that I'm not supposed to be on I'm okay. To be honest I would rather be 50' on a lift then on a 12' ladder.
Worst I had to do so far was walk on a beam 50' in the air (harnessed and tied to a fall arrest) and I managed not to poop myself, so I think after awhile you might be okay, just make sure you do everything as safe as possible.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

The more you go up there the more you'll get used to it and won't be afraid of it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I would give you a pass the first time, the second time you would stay up there and complete the job or be done. Heights are a major part of the job an 10', Hell, 50' isn't really high. You need to grow some balls and do your job or get out of construction.
> 
> Wait until you need to climb on top of a tower several hundred feet up, or work on top of a wind turbine.


I dont see the need to be such a piece of crap to him. Secondly, climbing a tower to work on a wind turbine is probably not what his company does.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you feel unsafe doing something DONT do it. You dont have to put yourself in unsafe situations just to keep your job. The company should be able to get the proper equipment/tools so you go home safely at the end of the day. If they can't I would start looking for another shop.

Now if it was an extension ladder or 12 foot 4 legged ladder being used properly you should have nothing to worry about. Some people are afraid of heights like yourself and thats ok. Just realize if you have the right tool/safety equipment for the job and be careful you'll be fine. Like others have said keep pushing yourself bit by bit and soon you will feel much more comfortable with it. 

Dont beat yourself up too much. We are often harder on ourselves then others are. Just do your best that's all anyone can ask for.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

When I was a child I fell out of a tree I was climbing. I had the wind knocked out of me - it's scary when you can't breathe.

I suppose that's the foundation to my fear of heights as it exists even today.

Anyway, we used to have our cranes serviced by an outside company years ago and one of the service guys - Paul - and I became friends. One day I asked Paul if he ever got afraid of being up that high while working on a crane. He told me, "Once". He said - for reasons unknown to him - he looked down and considered the situation and decided it was best to just sit there for a while. After a few minutes, he got over it and was good to go! After that, he said, it never happened again.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I hated being on the edge at hight.
Then I sat at the very front of the flight deck of an aircraft carrier, dangling my feet off the edge while underway. 
I learned then that I can't fall unless I do something stupid. 
End of fear.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Now, the rest of the story.

Years ago we were wiring a fire house. I put the extension ladder up the wall. It was a little to far from the wall, but there was a bench in the way.

So up this ladder I go & get 1/2 way before the ladder starts kicking out from under me. 

The fast the ladder fell, the quicker I climbed. 
I ran out of ladder and held tight as I crashed to the ground. 

Everyone got a good laugh out of that. Looked like a TV comedy. LoL


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Was on a Genie S125 like that last week, I'm a big fan of JLG but that a really good lift.


We have 2 of those. What a pain to drive around, you have to slow and watch the swing


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You get used to it, I was sweating over 10ft ladders when I first started but you just have to keep pushing yourself.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have worked with some excellent electricians that a 4' ladder is their max usable ladder.

Having said that you might consider trying going in a lift slowly and see if you can beat the fear your self.

Or seeking professional help, some men get over it (few) others just live with it. I have worked with several fat apprentices that could not fit in a crawl space or scuttle hole.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Keep doing it and it will come easier with time. Ladders are important enough in this trade that it would be worth it to me to just spend about a half-hour a day of my own time doing that.

Once you get comfortable going up and down one size ladder, switch to the next size up and repeat. 

I'm walking (climbing?) proof that you can grade fear of heights out of yourself.

-John


----------



## 617danny (Mar 16, 2012)

Get up the ladder or grab your tools and go home. It's a 12 foot ladder dude. What's going to happen?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

if it helps you feel secure, wear a safety harness, and tie yourself off to something.....~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wdestar said:


> When I was a child I fell out of a tree I was climbing. I had the wind knocked out of me - it's scary when you can't breathe.


Suffocation is my worst fear. I have had the wind knocked out of me as a kid, its a terrible experience.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

617danny said:


> Get up the ladder or grab your tools and go home. It's a 12 foot ladder dude. What's going to happen?


He could fall off it... like anybody regardless of experience.

The OP is unexperienced and having trouble controlling a normal human reaction to a danger that he cant yet process in his brain a rationalization to why he shouldnt be afraid of height thus came here to get advice from people who are experienced.


----------



## 617danny (Mar 16, 2012)

If he can't work off a step ladder he may be in the wrong trade. Only way to get over this fear is just climb the ladder. You will get used to it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

617danny said:


> If he can't work off a step ladder he may be in the wrong trade. Only way to get over this fear is just climb the ladder. You will get used to it.


Sounds like what we have been telling you in other threads. 

If you can't work with aluminum you may be in the wrong trade. Only way to get over this fear is just use some aluminum . You will get used to it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Sounds like what we have been telling you in other threads.
> 
> If you can't work with aluminum you may be in the wrong trade. Only way to get over this fear is just use some aluminum . You will get used to it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by 617danny
> Get up the ladder or grab your tools and go home. It's a 12 foot ladder dude. What's going to happen?


Did you read my post about one of the best control, generator, paralleling, relay electricians I have worked with being afraid of heights, you just need to specialize in an aspect of the trade that has minimal use of ladders.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

My dog could teach you how to overcome your fear of ladders. You just need to learn how to speak dog. :shifty:

http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab235/robroyscott952/11685249.mp4

If you are really afraid, you can try getting your own 12 footer, and get comfortable climbing up it on your own time. Get a good beer buzz, and charge that ladder!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


>


Dude, no one cares what you think about electrical work, we look to you for laughs and uhaul rates. :yes:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> My dog could teach you how to overcome your fear of ladders. You just need to learn how to speak dog. :shifty:


or aquire a taste for dog biscuits......~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Kudos for knowing your limits, now work past them. It will come, soon you could do this....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Dude, no one cares what you think about electrical work, we look to you for laughs and uhaul rates. :yes:


Dude????.. LMAO..


----------



## 617danny (Mar 16, 2012)

Really you want to start this up again?


----------



## 617danny (Mar 16, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Sounds like what we have been telling you in other threads.
> 
> If you can't work with aluminum you may be in the wrong trade. Only way to get over this fear is just use some aluminum . You will get used to it.


Actually my problem is by fear of being a hack and a butcher like you. My legs turn to jello when I start to hack. Oh well guess I'm stuck doing quality installations.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

617danny said:


> Actually my problem is by fear of being a hack and a butcher like you. My legs turn to jello when I start to hack. Oh well guess I'm stuck doing quality installations.


Oh Danny, so much you do not know, but that's ok even the stupid need to be loved. :lol:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I had trouble climbing a 12' ladder when I started.

My ego forced me to do things I wasn't comfortable otherwise.

I still hate climbing to the mid rail on a lift and reaching out. Not so much because I don't want to fall, but I'm terrified of dropping either tools or whatever it is I may be reaching for. I always try to bring my lift within arms reach of my work.

I still don't like heights, but I tolerate them, and work on boom and scissor lifts all the time.

Commercial and residential however, tend to put apprentices in very safety compromising positions, especially when the company culture is "get it done", "the boss can't afford safety" and "don't be a p*ssy, be an idiot like me".

My company takes its' safety record very seriously because they can lose work if someone gets hurt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

617danny said:


> Really you want to start this up again?


Sure, it is fun to watch you get all F ed up. You seem to have wrapped up your self worth with the use of copper and it is funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Were you tied off? If you are over 6 ft you should have been. That takes a lot of fear out of it for me.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Your "lead hand" might have been good about it but I guarantee he was probably laughing at you behind your back. I'm not much into heights either, but as long as the equipment I'm using is in good shape and is safe I just trust it and go. It's part of the trade.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

backstay said:


> Were you tied off? If you are over 6 ft you should have been. That takes a lot of fear out of it for me.


There are a lot of places where there is nothing to tie off to.

There's few things that piss me off more than having to wear a harness that will simply make my job harder and at worst, accompany me to the ground when I fall.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> There are a lot of places where there is nothing to tie off to.
> 
> There's few things that piss me off more than having to wear a harness that will simply make my job harder and at worst, accompany me to the ground when I fall.


If there is nothing to tie to you must install an anchor. OSHA doesn't give a rats ass if you tell them there was nothing to tie to.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Tying off on a scissor lift bothers me. I don't like ladder work,but I have bills to pay.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

if ya can't climb ladders...you better be real good at fixing motors....cause in this trade your either over your head or on your knees:yes: seriously good motor guys are harder to find than monkeys(climbers) or pipe benders..ask any guy in here motor men are always busy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> Were you tied off? If you are over 6 ft you should have been. That takes a lot of fear out of it for me.


 Ditto. I do work on towers occasionally, and even if I'm not depending on the tie-off, knowing it's there makes a world of difference. 

Just FYI: The 6 foot rule doesn't actually apply to portable ladders.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

backstay said:


> If there is nothing to tie to you must install an anchor. OSHA doesn't give a rats ass if you tell them there was nothing to tie to.


How do you install an anchor from a 12' ladder with a 20' ceiling and absolutely no walls around you.

I don't give a rats ass what OSHA thinks. If they come onto the job, it's break time. :yes:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Big John said:


> Ditto. I do work on towers occasionally, and even if I'm not depending on the tie-off, knowing it's there makes a world of difference.
> 
> Just FYI: The 6 foot rule doesn't actually apply to portable ladders.
> 
> -John


Didn't know that. Last place I work at(12 yrs ago) rule was 6 ft, no exceptions.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> Didn't know that. Last place I work at(12 yrs ago) rule was 6 ft, no exceptions.


 Yeah, a lot of places choose to be more strict, and you end up with impossible rules like trying to figure out where to tie-off to in a sheetrock room. Been there. 

-John


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

On the hammerhead of a launch tower the tie off point was 30-40' below us. That would have been a drop.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

watt? said:


> I like my company and electrical work very much and I do want to make a career out of electrical so I really want to suck it up and get over this fear.
> how would you guys deal with an apprentice who is afraid of heights?
> And what should I do to get on the ladder without causing a f**kin mess on the floor?


a lot of posts on this, and a lot of ******* "suck it up" stuff.

firstly, that's bull****.

secondly, the most dangerous situation to be in is up in the air,
and locked up in fear. everyone's afraid of something. with you,
it's heights.

also, to the brilliant souls who felt that a 12' ladder wasn't a problem.
above 50' isn't a problem, 'cause it'll probably kill you.

12' is driving a wheelchair with your chin forever.

now that i've duly slammed all the macho bozo's.... let's consider your
problem and how to overcome it.

i'm fortunate that i've never been afraid of heights. but, i also know
what is safe *for me* and what isn't. being up on a tall ladder, and
standing free is the kiss of death to me. i can't do it.

however, if i have one finger on an immovable object to zero my
sense of balance, i can stand quite comfortably on the top step
of a 14' ladder. that immovable object isn't necessarily the ladder.

at the moment i happen to be running thinwall in a tilt up, off
a zoom boom. it's a little battery one, a 35' unit that is wonderful
to use.... but the first time i went up on it, i sucked wind and 
clamped down hard.... then i played with it a bit, until i trusted it,
and we were all good....










but this is the first trip up and when i got it fully up, i went "urk"
and sort of froze till i got my sea legs on this machine.

once, i and my tool parter were on a 3' wide crane rail 80' above the
floor, and i froze. he looked at me, and saw it in my face, and
hollered, "look at me and nowhere else". so we locked eyes for
two or three minutes, until i could breathe again.... then went on
with the work.

no idea why i froze, i'd been working up at that level for 4 months.

and like i said, i have no fear of heights. i used to volunteer for the
high bay stuff... they give you whatever you need to do it, leave you 
alone, and are just happy it's getting done.

in vegas, they have the stratosphere, with the air launch seats....
that made me pause a bit.... but it's secure.

the 12' ladder in the middle of the room, wiring up a ceiling fan, isn't.

so, back to your situation... the advice to practice on your own time
to see if you can acclimate yourself is a good advice. people vary in 
their sense of innate balance. mine's ok, but not fabulous. friend i used
to race offroad with, could ride a unicicle up and down a staircase with
landings. 

but this is a lot like learning how to race offroad... gradually you get
faster and faster. it isn't done overnight... monday, talk to your foreman,
and explain you need ladder time to get comfortable working up a ways.
stay after work, and spend a couple hours climbing up down, twisting,
turning, stretching.. start two steps up, and when you are feeling ok,
stretch it a step at a time.

the last thing your boss wants is for you to tell him of the accommodation
you require, and then having you forced to do something and get hurt.

also, you are an apprentice, and you get paid less, 'cause you are learning.
keep that in mind. the employer is making money on you, cause you can
so a lot of stuff at half the pay, while learning.

don't let anyone intimidate or scare or shame you into doing something
that your fear makes a risk for you to proceed with.

high work is inherently dangerous. chit happens.

i was at 90' above the floor, hanging a chain hoist off a chain on a beam.
i was clipped off to the basket of a 6x6 100' marklift, and a painter in
another lift, who was high on crank from lunch, put his boom across mine,
pulling me down... the first instinct was to grab the chain hoist, and i 
dangled from that, till the basket went down so far that the leash
pulled me off the steel, and i fell 8' into the basket.

the painter and i got along poorly after that. he went into the job trailer,
and claimed i ran my lift into him. i went in, and demanded we both be
drug tested, immediately.

don't let anyone compromise your safety, either in an internet forum,
or in the real world.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

It is something that will come over time. 

Just keep going until you get comfortable, and go up higher. 

I used to hate going on a 6 foot ladder. Now i can do 300m towers, and even 100+ story buildings. It takes time, and anyone with sense will understand


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

As you see, you are not the only one who has had this problem. Like many others here, I too have had this problem, and still do to some extent. I really don't have many problems with ladders, but get me in a lift only 20 ft up and if the lift moves/sways in the least in a way I wasn't expecting, my heart starts beating and my legs turn to jello. The only way I can get over it, is to force myself to stay up there and work thru it. The more I work thru it, the more I trust the machine. I assume it will come to you as well.

Just something to consider...my boss has vertigo and cannot go up on an extension ladder. He has to be able to have something stationary to focus on as a point of reference. I don't think this applies to you, but if you can't get over it, it might be something to get checked out.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Could be worse. You could be climbing a 1700 foot radio tower.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> Did you read my post about one of the best control, generator, paralleling, relay electricians I have worked with being afraid of heights, you just need to specialize in an aspect of the trade that has minimal use of ladders.


That is fine when you become a journeyman. But as an apprentice he is going to need to learn and do before he becomes valuable enough for a company to both keeping. Right now he is not an asset and he needs to overcome his fear quick. 12 feet is pretty low to freak out at.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Tying off on a scissor lift bothers me. I don't like ladder work,but I have bills to pay.


Your not required to tie off in scissors lifts, atleast by OSHA, unless you leave the lift to free climb then you tie off to an approved anchor outside the lift. Or if your working in Canada they require you to harness up and tie off in scissors for some reason.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> a lot of posts on this, and a lot of ******* "suck it up" stuff.
> 
> firstly, that's bull****.
> 
> ...


Anything over 6ft is consider a potential death fall. And few if any our telling him to violate safety guidelines to do his job. They are just telling him the facts, as an apprentice in particular you must work at heights, so a fear of them isn't going to save his employment if he is being asked to do it safely. Your advice on practicing and pushing yourself is good though.

He also needs to figure out if he is afraid of tight places now that he has learned of this fear of height. That is another fear common among apprentices that must be beat to succeed in the trades.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Many large companies require tie off in scissors lifts and many have a 4 foot tie off rule. If you have "no way to tie off" you get the proper equipment and charge the customer.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Many large companies require tie off in scissors lifts and many have a 4 foot tie off rule. If you have "no way to tie off" you get the proper equipment and charge the customer.


I know the auto companies and many manufacturers here have a six foot tie off rule. But other than working in Canada, I have never run into the tie off in a scissors lift, thankfully, its a dumb rule. I have worked all over the country and never run into it in the states. Is it common in the Northeast?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Both in the forest products and food industries up here require it. Four foot tie off even applies to flat bed trucks.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Both in the forest products and food industries up here require it. Four foot tie off even applies to flat bed trucks.


That is a little excessive and sounds like a pain, but hey if their paying me I'll do what they want me too within reason.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

of course theres always the _scared straight_ cure some employ......~CS~


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Could be worse. You could be climbing a 1700 foot radio tower.


'Got chills just watching that- I don't think I could do that at all. 

WOW !!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> That is fine when you become a journeyman. But as an apprentice he is going to need to learn and do before he becomes valuable enough for a company to both keeping. Right now he is not an asset and he needs to overcome his fear quick. 12 feet is pretty low to freak out at.


And the mechanics I knew never served an apprenticeship? They magically became top of their trade journeymen?:no:

It can be done, you have to have ground men as well as workers on ladders.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> And the mechanics I knew never served an apprenticeship? They magically became top of their trade journeymen?:no:
> 
> It can be done, you have to have ground men as well as workers on ladders.


True you need ground men when working at heights but that does not justify him being the ground man all the time. He is an apprentice if he can't work at heights he is not usefully to me he becomes a limited asset. Until he can become a very exceptional journey with vital skills his lack of ability to work at heights makes him undesirable as an employee.

And his inability to work at heights also would prohibit him from working and experiencing everything he should to become a well rounded electrician and that exceptional mechanic you spoke of in my opinion.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> True you need ground men when working at heights but that does not justify him being the ground man all the time. He is an apprentice if he can't work at heights he is not usefully to me he becomes a limited asset. Until he can become a very exceptional journey with vital skills his lack of ability to work at heights makes him undesirable as an employee.
> 
> And his inability to work at heights also would prohibit him from working and experiencing everything he should to become a well rounded electrician and that exceptional mechanic you spoke of in my opinion.


Different ways of handling issues, everyone has strengths and weaknesses, a good foremen determines what a person is good at and and uses that person at his fullest. 

I strive to determine what a person is good at and use them in that position.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> Different ways of handling issues, everyone has strengths and weaknesses, a good foremen determines what a person is good at and and uses that person at his fullest.
> 
> I strive to determine what a person is good at and use them in that position.


As a good manager should and when he sees a flaw that can limit the abilty of an apprentice to learn and excel in all facets of his chosen field he should either fix this flaw or guide that apprentice into a more suitable employment, as a good manager, not coddle and limit the scope of work and experience one needs to be an exceptional journey.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Aforema1

ok


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> You don't say how far fro the top you were.. but there are safety stickers all over the side rails telling you where to stop climbing..


sorry, I always stick to the 'two steps from the top rule'. I'm usually at 8 feet standing, and I'm 5'7 so 2'3" from the top of the ladder usually.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

cuba_pete said:


> One thing that really helped me was rappelling. After you harness up the first few times you really start to trust your equipment. Just climbing up a forty foot tower was a challenge for me, then they wanted me to drop over the side....yeah, right. The ladder became the least of my worries. After a short day under instruction most of us couldn't get enough and we were running up the ladder just so we could get to the fun part.
> 
> It's kind of like surpassing your fears by doing something totally crazy and far beyond. You could also try zip lining. That is another relatively safe activity which would require conquering your fear of heights. When you are standing next to old ladies and little kids, you tend to man up pretty quick. Next thing you know you'll be skydiving.


I have done this. no joke, there is a roller coaster and hellavator (125' tower) ride I've thrown myself on in town. I also tried rock climbing both in a gym and outside. In part that is why I thought I would be ok with the heights. right now I can get to the top of the 12' ladder, I just really can't let go to work, and do it in any kind of reasonable time.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

backstay said:


> Were you tied off? If you are over 6 ft you should have been. That takes a lot of fear out of it for me.


no, I was not tied off. Honestly the company I work for really has shown that that they care about safety. I was quite impressed cause they do what they say when it comes to safety so I never felt like the equipment I was using was crappy, or the position I was in was technically unsafe. its getting over the brain trip I guess and that's it.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> As a good manager should and when he sees a flaw that can limit the abilty of an apprentice to learn and excel in all facets of his chosen field he should either fix this flaw or guide that apprentice into a more suitable employment, as a good manager, not coddle and limit the scope of work and experience one needs to be an exceptional journey.


I am lucky that they are very understanding, but they definitely encourage me to work to get over it and yeah I think that is for my benefit not because they need stuff done quickly. I certainly would not be happy if they were ginger and soft around me. I do understand I need to get over it especially if I want to make this a career. I think I'm also pissed cause not many things do cause the kind of response I have. I usually have a rational brain in charge.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

watt? said:


> I am lucky that they are very understanding, but they definitely encourage me to work to get over it and yeah I think that is for my benefit not because they need stuff done quickly. I certainly would not be happy if they were ginger and soft around me. I do understand I need to get over it especially if I want to make this a career. I think I'm also pissed cause not many things do cause the kind of response I have. I usually have a rational brain in charge.


It's always good to be cautious, but you can't let the fear beat you if you wish to reach your full potential. Just keep pushing yourself.


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks FulThrotl, I don't compromise my safety. I have enough balls to say when I can't do it and why, and that is what I believe is an accountability to my co-workers as well as myself. I think balance is part of the problem for sure. now that I think about it I'm sure I have been this high but able to 'ground' myself with something else. Here I can't do that and I am in free air. I will definitely take your advice ( as well as others,) and keep at it. I am actually looking for a used 12' that I will buy and bring home. I will just chill out in the backyard and weird out my neighbors on the ladder. haha.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

When I was a teenager I absolutely hated going up high on a ladder. I was fine with roller coasters and all the other rides where you were up high but I hated ladders. We had 4 30' poles on the farm with lights on top. We had a 40' wood extension ladder that took 3 guys to handle and set up. My dad would make me climb to change light bulbs. His advice was always to hurry and get to the top because a fall from there would likely out-right kill me and I wouldn't suffer too much pain or be crippled. We also had a 40' windmill that had to be greased twice a year. It had a ladder bolted to it but I still hated climbing it. I eventually got over my fear of heights and climbing and spent 3 years working at 40' on scissor lifts and boom lifts on a job every day. I bought a set of Brooks hooks in my mid 20s and went through a 2 week climbing class for linemen. That helped too. I had a young guy working for me a few years ago who was real uncomfortable with working high so I didn't make him. He asked me how I got over my fear of it and I told him it must have been at a point in my life where I had been married long enough that death didn't seem all that bad.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I see you are in Vancouver, you should go over to Nanimo to wildplay and go bungee jumping or zip lining. That is a hell of a fun place to spend a weekend. Plus you will get over your fear real quick too


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

aDudeInPhx said:


> 'Got chills just watching that- I don't think I could do that at all.
> 
> WOW !!!!


dude, I don't care how comfortable I can get, screewwwwww that!!! 
that man has my respect ..


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Anything over 6ft is consider a potential death fall. And few if any our telling him to violate safety guidelines to do his job. They are just telling him the facts, as an apprentice in particular you must work at heights, so a fear of them isn't going to save his employment if he is being asked to do it safely. Your advice on practicing and pushing yourself is good though.
> 
> He also needs to figure out if he is afraid of tight places now that he has learned of this fear of height. That is another fear common among apprentices that must be beat to succeed in the trades.


Yup that is something I am doing. I am waiting for the next confined spaces course and signing up for that. Plus if that is something I can handle easily and its not heights, well then maybe I got a niche.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Your not required to tie off in scissors lifts, atleast by OSHA, unless you leave the lift to free climb then you tie off to an approved anchor outside the lift. Or if your working in Canada they require you to harness up and tie off in scissors for some reason.


 I had to get certified by JLG for a job and that's what they recommend.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll take any height rising piece of equipment before I feel comfortable on a height amusement ride.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

I've never been comfortable at heights. I'm fine on a ladder of nearly any height as long as it's stable and set up correctly. I hate getting off a roof onto a ladder. But my real knee-wobler is working on scaffolding without a back rail. I helped a friend who was a mason several years ago. We were only three panels up, but all he had was one oak stage board. 

I was pooping myself up there, and the other mason saw it and put another two stages up. This helped a lot, but I still didn't like the prospect of having one wrong move land me in the gravel. I took a lot of guff from my friend all day. I wasn't going to bother pointing out osha rules...this guy's old school and stubborn, so I opted out at the end of the day. 

I still have to work up to being comfortable at height situations that bother me. I'm sure the OP can do this. I'd recommend getting a ladder on your own time and simply working on the issue. Learn how to lock your feet and legs to the ladder so you can use one hand, and then both, to work. Make sure you have the ladder positioned correctly. Nothing is worse than having insufficient standout.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Heights can lock me up. But it hasn't stopped me from working. Or going on rollercoasters or sky diving.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been rock and ice climbing for over 20 years, spent 4 years doing tower work at anywhere from 10' to 1800' and worked on some of the tallest man lifts in the world......I'm plenty scared of heights! The more you do it the more comfortable you will get. Just remember its not the fall that gets you its the deceleration trauma thats a biach!! Good luck and try to imagine your only 4' off the ground.


----------



## mmgunner (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't look down, concentrate on the work above you. If you do look down and get nervous, just stay there till you get use to it, and try to relax.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

When I was starting out, fall protection was a waste belt and a rope lanyard. I was afraid to fall because this seemed to be even more painful than hitting the floor. Harnesses were hard and cumbersome to get used to, but really give you another false Sense of security. If you are stranded and hanging from one with no one to let you down, it will cut off circulation in your legs. Always have a partner when working at heights of any sort. If you have a foreman that tells you otherwise, tell him to get bent. Partner should also be familiar with the lift and its controls.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

cl219um said:


> ...If you are stranded and hanging from one with no one to let you down, it will cut off circulation in your legs. Always have a partner when working at heights of any sort. If you have a foreman that tells you otherwise, tell him to get bent. Partner should also be familiar with the lift and its controls.


 Absolutely. Hang in a fall-arrest harness for half an hour and "suspension trauma" will kill you just as certainly as the fall would've.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We fill out Fall Rescue Plans any time you wear a harnass. How do you rescue the guy if he falls? Also, we use the SALA Suspension Trauma Straps.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> We fill out Fall Rescue Plans any time you wear a harnass. How do you rescue the guy if he falls? Also, we use the SALA Suspension Trauma Straps.


Same here. They hung a marine from a harness. Fifteen minutes or so later, he was damn near crying and wincing in pain.


----------

